# April 3rd 17th Annual  CHICAGOLAND KLASSIC BICYCLE SHOW & SWAP MEET



## dj rudy k (Nov 15, 2021)

April 3rd 17th Annual
CHICAGOLAND KLASSIC BICYCLE SHOW & SWAP MEET
OPEN TO ALL MAKES!
PRE 30'S - FAT TIRE - MID WEIGHT - BMX - LIGHT WEIGHT - STINGRAY - KRATE - CUSTOM -MUSCLE BIKE's - WHIZZER TYPE - MINI BIKES - JUVENILE
SPECTATOR ADMISSION $2
ENTRY FEE SHOW BIKES $5
CLASS's SEE LIST ABOVE, TROPHY'S + BEST OF SHOW
SWAP SPACE - OUTDOOR $20
SHOW HOURS 9AM-2:00PM REGISTRATION & SET UP 8AM – 9AM
TROPHY AWARDS 1:30PM JUDGED & SPECTATOR VOTING !
BIKE CORAL FOR INDIVIDUAL BIKES FOR SALE $5
Breakfast & Lunch Available in the Show Bike Hall enjoy while you view or you can also get it to go for your swap space !
Location Moose Lodge #1958
309 Lake Marian Rd,
Carpentersville, IL 60110 a 1/4 mile west of Rte 25
FOR MORE INFORMATION CONTACT
Rudy K. 224-587-6803


----------



## Uni-Bike Lou (Feb 28, 2022)

Is this Swap Meet still happening?


----------



## koolbikes (Feb 28, 2022)

Their Facebook Page & Hemmings Events has them listed as YES!

Heres the official 2022 Show Flyer !!




Moose Lodge 1958








						Google Maps
					

Find local businesses, view maps and get driving directions in Google Maps.




					www.google.com


----------



## Balloontyre (Mar 2, 2022)

Uni-Bike Lou said:


> Is this Swap Meet still happening?



Yes, confirmed with Rudy K.
Good swap!


----------



## Junkman Bob (Mar 2, 2022)

Can’t wait …


----------



## nick tures (Mar 3, 2022)

same here !! hopefully the weathers good to !!


----------



## Balloontyre (Mar 30, 2022)

Woot, woot. Good swap coming up. 
Panther $795


----------



## Junkman Bob (Mar 30, 2022)

Anyone or Anything else coming to the Chicagoland swap on Sunday ?
Supposed to be in the low 50’s … Perfect !!!


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Mar 30, 2022)

dj rudy k said:


> View attachment 1512866April 3rd 17th Annual
> CHICAGOLAND KLASSIC BICYCLE SHOW & SWAP MEET
> OPEN TO ALL MAKES!
> PRE 30'S - FAT TIRE - MID WEIGHT - BMX - LIGHT WEIGHT - STINGRAY - KRATE - CUSTOM -MUSCLE BIKE's - WHIZZER TYPE - MINI BIKES - JUVENILE
> ...



I WAS PLANNING ON COMING!  
I CANNOT BECAUSE MY WIFE IS ILL AND FAMILY COMING BEFORE IT IS TOO LATE.
WES PINCHOT


----------



## Goldenrod (Mar 30, 2022)

WES PINCHOT said:


> I WAS PLANNING ON COMING!
> I CANNOT BECAUSE MY WIFE IS ILL AND FAMILY COMING BEFORE IT IS TOO LATE.
> WES PINCHOT



Sorry to hear.  I will PM my new Ph # if there is anything I can help you with.  Ray


----------



## Uni-Bike Lou (Mar 31, 2022)

Sorry to hear, Wes. Let me know if you need anything. Lou


----------



## cr250mark (Apr 2, 2022)

WES PINCHOT said:


> I WAS PLANNING ON COMING!
> I CANNOT BECAUSE MY WIFE IS ILL AND FAMILY COMING BEFORE IT IS TOO LATE.
> WES PINCHOT



Prayers go out !!


----------



## Junkman Bob (Apr 2, 2022)

Power of Prayer Wes ….


----------



## Junkman Bob (Apr 3, 2022)

Couple pics


----------



## Junkman Bob (Apr 3, 2022)

Pics


----------



## Junkman Bob (Apr 3, 2022)

Pics


----------



## Junkman Bob (Apr 3, 2022)

Pic


----------



## Nashman (Apr 3, 2022)

Junkman Bob said:


> Pics
> 
> View attachment 1599815
> 
> ...



Killer Monark. $1700.00 OBO?  Great price. WOW!!


----------



## Nashman (Apr 3, 2022)

Thanks for the pics. SWEET!!


----------



## chevbel57 (Apr 3, 2022)

Here are some more pics of the show


----------



## bicycle larry (Apr 3, 2022)

THANKS SO MUCH FOR THE PICTURES M ANY IDEA WHAT THE PRICE WAS ON THE SHELBY WITH CURVED BRACES WAS , THE TWO TONE RED ONE


----------



## slick (Apr 3, 2022)

bicycle larry said:


> THANKS SO MUCH FOR THE PICTURES M ANY IDEA WHAT THE PRICE WAS ON THE SHELBY WITH CURVED BRACES WAS , THE TWO TONE RED ONE




Looks like $1500. I was curious who owns it as well. 

Anybody know the owner of the shelby?


----------



## slick (Apr 3, 2022)

Does anyone know these sellers? I see something I need. Thanks


----------



## chevbel57 (Apr 3, 2022)

Just scored this pair of matching original made in the USA schwinn typhoon cords in great condition today at the show


----------



## bikeman76 (Apr 3, 2022)

A few more pics from Carpentersville. Nice swap. A little chilly in the morning. Good Cabe turnout. Bricycle, Balloontyre,BadBob, Uni-Bike Lou, cr250Mark and more...


----------



## Flat Tire (Apr 3, 2022)

Does anyone know who had the little green scooter ?


----------



## nick tures (Apr 3, 2022)

Flat Tire said:


> Does anyone know who had the little green scooter ?



it was a guy on here but it sold saw some one wheeling it out


----------



## nick tures (Apr 3, 2022)

good show good time , good pictures everyone !


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Apr 4, 2022)

slick said:


> Does anyone know these sellers? I see something I need. Thanks
> 
> View attachment 1600059



There from Chicago.. Be prepared to pay up... Prices were a little on the high side... Good luck...


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Apr 4, 2022)

nick tures said:


> same here !! hopefully the weathers good to !!



FOGGGGGGYYYY......


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Apr 4, 2022)

nick tures said:


> good show good time , good pictures everyone !



Michele at the Moose Lodge deserves a shout out for the great service behind the bar... Thanks Moose Lodge...


----------



## bricycle (Apr 4, 2022)

was so foggy, missed the entrance...lol.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Apr 4, 2022)

bricycle said:


> was so foggy, missed the entrance...lol.



That's what happens when you get their  so late.. Shadow was sayin"we should have gotten their 45 minutes sooner"... Thanks for the grips Brian... Pleasure to meet you.. Mark..


----------



## Junkman Bob (Apr 4, 2022)

I sure was hoping that the elusive prewar Black DX tank was gonna shine through the Fog … couple cool guys made a phone call but no Luck … hopefully next time !!’


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Apr 6, 2022)

Who is this guy?


----------



## Junkman Bob (Apr 6, 2022)

New Mexico Brant said:


> Who is this guy?
> View attachment 1601801



I didn’t get his name but he was a super cool guy .., I made several purchases from this gentleman,,


----------



## bikeman76 (Apr 6, 2022)

New Mexico Brant said:


> Who is this guy?
> View attachment 1601801



Bricycle


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Apr 6, 2022)

New Mexico Brant said:


> Who is this guy?
> View attachment 1601801



That's Brian aka Bricycle.. Really good guy.. Bought a couple of smalls from him... Great guy, great stuff with great prices.. Would buy from him again... Thanks Brian... RideOnn... Rain..


----------



## bricycle (Apr 6, 2022)

Looks like a Jawa...




or Phantasm Dwarf Minion...?


----------



## bricycle (Apr 6, 2022)

...I remember Bricycle being a more handsome fella, looks more like Little Green Ridinghood...?


----------



## Junkman Bob (Apr 6, 2022)

Thank you for the red Bfg tires Bricyle …. See you at the next one 👍👍


----------

